# Is my sister jealous of me?



## CoverGirl (Jun 19, 2011)

She claims I'm her world and is supposed to be my best friend but has always been jealous of me. When we were younger, if I asked to borrow a beauty tool, she'd hesitate because she did not like me receiving compliments on my looks. (Mind you, I am an insecure person and do not claim to be Angelina Jolie.) Now that we're adults, of course she doesn't _say_ things like that, but I still feel it and see it from her actions. If I'm all dolled up and walk into a room, all of a sudden she'll be emotional over something she wasn't upset about before. With herself, every single one of her friends and acquaintances, she's always exclaiming over how amazing and hot they look and busting out her camera to take pictures of them (even if it's for the most mundane things). If I ASK her to take a pic of me on a special occasion, she's always busy or upset about something.

I know this all sounds so petty, but my own sister who's supposed to be my best friend in a lot of ways seems to care for random people more and still seems to resent me if I get more attention. I made this post because I can't express this all to her. I don't want her to think_ I_ think she has anything to be jealous of, and I hate fighting. But does it sound like she still harbors some of the resentment she admitted to when she was younger? If this were anyone else it wouldn't bother me, but I hate feeling like my #1 confidante is jealous of me.


----------



## gennett21 (Jun 19, 2011)

This is not the first time I have herd of this happening. It does sound like she may be still a little jealous of you but there is nothing you can do about it. If she is jealous regardless if you dress up or down she will still for whatever reason be jealous of you. Maybe she is a little insecure herself.  That is a problem she has to work out with herself. I hope one day you guys can work things out. Good luck!


----------



## CoverGirl (Jun 19, 2011)

Thanks gennett! I was afraid to read "Girl get over yourself, I'm sure your sister is not jealous!" I definitely think she's insecure in some ways. Things like other people's facebook pics getting more comments than my sisters' annoys her. She's got a good heart and we do love each other, but it makes me feel like a lot of the things she says are still bs (you're my world, love you more than anyone, blah blah), when she seems jealous of me. Sometimes if someone gives me a compliment, she'll be like "she thinks you're prettier because you're light and I'm dark." (It's a Middle Eastern thing.) Or "that guy doesn't hit on me because I'm too young for him, and you're not." God forbid someone simply like anything about me more than her. She'll constantly say things to make herself feel better if she doesn't have luck with a guy or something. She's always too thin or young (something that's basically deemed a positive trait). It's definitely killed my spirit on things like birthdays and winning awards when she just seems resentful.


----------



## janetgriselle (Jun 19, 2011)

That's awful! I agree with Gennett, she definitely sounds jealous, but you shouldn't let that get you down, she's just being insecure about herself. Some people just feel like they need to put others down to make themselves feel better and that's just not cool. I'm sorry that things are so hard with your sister. I know how it is to not be super-close to my siblings, but the great thing is there's always your friends  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## divadoll (Jun 19, 2011)

Sisters are allowed to be jealous just like they are allowed to fight with you and get all personal because they are family.  You don't get to choose those people like you choose friends.  Sometimes you don't have to like them either.  My sister and I are 18mos apart. We go thru phases where we are friends and phases where we can't stand each other. Maybe you should just confront her and move on.


----------



## Its Only Nicole (Jun 20, 2011)

I have to agree w/Divadoll on this one..


----------



## CoverGirl (Jun 20, 2011)

Thanks so much for all your input guys.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

While I sometimes speak up about different things (not related to jealousy) and try to distance myself from her, it never works out because my sister and I live under one roof. We have most of the same friends too, so it's really hard to move on at this point. In her mind, no matter how many times she's said/done something uncool, there's always some convenient excuse, so I don't know if I want to go there with her. If she genuinely doesn't have the best interest at heart for me, I'm not sure if I even want her to change either. I like seeing people's true colors. 

Each time there's been a moment where she appeared to be jealous or just indifferent to me, I_ tried_ to tell myself she's busy, she didn't mean that, she put her foot in her mouth, but now I feel like I'm not crazy for thinking she's jealous, even if she doesn't see herself that way at all and most people think she's a sweetheart. (She's the first person to be sweet and complimentary to people she's not jealous of.) Another thing that gets to me is she'll be sweeter to friends and usually not jealous of them, but _I _am the one who has been through everything with her, is always there to listen, including endless her vents about the same friends she's kinder to than me. For lack of better words, I just want to say, "You're always in a good mood and going out of your way for them, so stop this 'best friend' bs." I've tried numerous times to make it clear that while I would like to stay friendly, she can drop the phoniness; it just doesn't go through her head.


----------

